#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  SPE e-Library

## Randall-Ballack-Sultan

Hi Guys Contact



Kamal-Shawqi@spemail.orgSee More: SPE e-Library

----------


## Mohamed

very thanks

----------


## gepachir

Thank you

----------


## thaihy

A thousand thanks, Please help to use it. the email is always required as log-in.

----------


## Randall-Ballack-Sultan

email = username

----------


## thaihy

Thanks, Randall! I recieved this following msg:

_Error

We're sorry, but the program to generate that page has encountered an error and cannot process your request. 

Please use the Back button on your browser to return to the website and continue your session on SPE.org. 

To report this problem or inquire when this page will be available, please contact Customer Service at                +1.972.952.9393         or service@spe.org._ 

Please help!

----------


## reservoirengineer

----

----------


## aliali

is it safe to get papers using this account ?

----------


## ALFRE01

Why can i log in in the spe library?.
Please help me.
Thanks for the contribution

----------


## shailesh284

Thanks dear

----------


## kamal-shawqi

Hi all,

Hare 20,000 downloadable SPE Papers:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and you can contribute to our disccusion for SPE Papers requirements:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks to all and Special thanks for Randall-Ballack-Sultan.

----------


## ashwin57

> Hi all,
> I have all SPE papers from 1965 to 1995 in one place. It occupies more than 18 Gigabyte... If anyone is seeking certain papers, I can help him...
> but please, sorry me if I'm late because I'm so busy nowadays. Also, I don't enter this great site frequently unless i'm seeking for a program or book or any thing else like this... So, please send your requests to my e-mail: Kamal-Shawqi@spemail.org
> 
> Best regards,
> Kamal Shawqi
> Head of SPE Academic Committee, Suez Chapter.
> 012.888.9829



if anyone has a request, they will post it here, and you post the link right over here, no personal emails, Everyone has to strictly follow the rules of the forum. NO personal emails please.

----------


## vanthodc

I can't login with this account. Can you help me. It very useful for my test in future!!!

See More: SPE e-Library

----------


## vanthodc

> Hi Guys! Just wanted to make a contribution 
> 
> Username: 3266214
> Password: 387245



I can't login with this account. Can you help me. It very useful for my test in future!!!

----------


## mid

the user name and passwards were deactivated

Maybe someone has report it

thanks anyway to the initiator

----------


## karakurt2

I failed to login too with the follokwing error message:





> We're sorry, but we are unable to locate a record in our database with the email address you entered. You may want to try your former or alternate email address. If this is your first use of the SPE site, please use New User Registration.



Any ideas?

----------


## kochichiro

Theyve replaced e-library with unified electronic storage from 30 of June. So, now we need new account.

----------


## 06pg22

they shift it to onepetro.org
for which we require new account




> Theyve replaced e-library with unified electronic storage from 30 of June. So, now we need new account.

----------


## sami22

Could some one please provide a new account for the Onepetro.org, because the old spe account does not work on it

please i need it very much if some one can help me
thank you very much in advance

Regards

----------


## petroman44

Thanks a ton!!!!

----------


## shahper82

can anybody help me to download the spe papers
as i need it cuz i am writing my master thesis so please let me as they have chaged the system on spe website for spe papers
now this passward is not working

----------


## shahper82

Dear,

i am in need of some spe papers can u please help me

as i am wrting my master thesis so i need it 

pleaaseeeeeee help me

i will be very thankful to u 

here are the numbers



73758, 101821, 1575, 59736, 116646, 21718, 7496, 101722,101722, 94727, 82222, 6838, 94671, 3010, 108779, 123010, 106317, 121680, 92014, 108991, 101837, 102681, 37122, 29554, 36289, 71657, 39951, 64383, 93168, 115081, 122514, 84311, 67304, 80932, 5111, 49080, 119369, 46193, 30350, 102194, 97998, 95019, 12852, 90194, 49088, 119265, 119624, 39781, 59736, 75715, 21500, 13798, 13879, 117444, 96929, 116057, 88966, 14514, 74361, 19792, 115771, 16897, 101722, 121680, 13798, 36289, 95942, 16396, 59480, 101837, 94048, 84307, 119264, 84311 , 22392 , 104306, 102616, 71657



121147-MS, 75359-PA, 114786-MS, 51047-MS, 102804-MS, 114695-MS, 115766-MS, 118348-MS, 106051-MS, 110187-MS, 59792-MS, 37360-MS, 88613-MS, 115475-MS, 36734-MS, 102227-MS, 103275-MS, 10218-MS, 115081-MS, 2625-MS, 126093-MS, 113932-MS, 123569-MS, 60184-MS, 58980-MS, 107337-MS, 77677-MS, 119444-MS, 69581-MS, 119460-MS, 60285-MS, 106052-MS, 97993-MS, 106251-MS, 96389-MS, 68748-MS, 17792-MS, 105064-MS, 26950-MS, 96869-MS, 108817-DL, 109690-MS, 36471-MS, 77596-MS, 71048-MS, IPTC-12043-MS, 119143-MS

 112461-MS, 



these all papers are  related to frac stimulation



thankx

waiting for ur reply




 Maybe u can help me in this matter 
 i am doing master in petroleum engineering 
actually i am working on master thesis
so the topic is the   Quantitative Analysis of the Effectiveness of Hydraulic Fracture Treatments for Rotliegend Gas Production Wells.

so here i would like to list some questions which i have in my mind

I would like to know what are the parameters which can improve the productivity(Fold of Increase) and is there any correlation plots (any trend) between the Fold of Increase and the other parameters like reservoirs parameters or frac parameters.

Which parameters should i take into consideration which can effect the production and increase the Fold of increase

What are the new Fracture technologies from which we can improve the fracturing jobs and production

so regarding this topic if its possible can you give me some recommendations  and can u please also tell Proposal for a prediction scheme for the effectiveness of fracture treatments

----------


## 06pg22

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

it contains some papers and links in txt files naming 2006, 2007 etc.

----------


## minnyo

Hi 06pg22
I found 2006 txt file and got *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* but I dont know how I can go there and download papers.

----------


## minnyo

Hi 06pg22


I found 2006 txt file and got *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* but I dont know how I can go there and download papers.See More: SPE e-Library

----------


## 06pg22

A year before we all were able to download papers from this link, but later on we lost access to this useful site.

----------


## shmssdqi

if any one have resources for spe papers please share

----------

